# quick question



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

I was thinking of adding some type of glow in the dark to the tip of my Tica heavers. I have built a few rods over the year so I am familiar with wrapping and dura coating. My question is should I wrap the tip with a glow in the dark thread and then seal, or should I find a glow in the dark paint and then seal??? Thank ya'll for your help.


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

add glow powder to epoxy.


----------

